# Wade gigging lights



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, getting into gigging (wading), and tried the headlight and hand carried spotlight, light hits water and reflects back and you can't see crap, so I know you need lights under water, have seen the PVC lights that you hold under the water and hook to a battery that you usually pull behind you in a raft or tube, I am looking to have both hands free, what are my options ?????????


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

having both hand free might be difficult. I use a 100w halogen from fishinglighsetc.com thats rigged on pvc. I power it with a 12v motorcycle battery that I carry in a small backpack. I have a strap rigged to the pvc on the light so that it will just hang from me if I need to let go of it to use my other hand.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Hands free underwater....hmmm. Best thing I can think of is to put a strap on ur light handle and strap it to your arm. Not totally handsfree though. Maybe a strap cross ways over your shoulder would be better. I currently use an LED on a pvc pole, have yet to rig a strap on it, but thats next, been too busy to put any thought into how I want to rig it so just been holding it under my arm for now, works fine. I wouldnt let it hold you back from getting out there though. I gigged that 23.75" flounder a few weeks ago with a spotlight and headlamp before I made a set of light rigs. Underwater lights do make a world of difference though, night and day.


----------



## fish styx (Jan 29, 2010)

get some star brights and attach to your gig use some heat reflective tape its hands free....... i make gigs if anyone interested use aluminum pole very light weight make gig out of square stock with 4.... 1/8 by 3 1/2 stainless screw will not rust deff no flounder getting off i gig two at a time with it with no problem .. pretty easy to get flounder off also ..... i weld aluminum block into a adjustable length pool pole excellent for both wading and for boat and thread it so the gig screws into it case you get it stuck you can unscrew it and screw in replacement .... will post pics soon


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Bring a friend and make him hold the light.......:thumbup:

Nothing but love brother!!!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

fish styx said:


> get some star brights and attach to your gig use some heat reflective tape its hands free....... i make gigs if anyone interested use aluminum pole very light weight make gig out of square stock with 4.... 1/8 by 3 1/2 stainless screw will not rust deff no flounder getting off i gig two at a time with it with no problem .. pretty easy to get flounder off also ..... i weld aluminum block into a adjustable length pool pole excellent for both wading and for boat and thread it so the gig screws into it case you get it stuck you can unscrew it and screw in replacement .... will post pics soon


+1 for attaching light to gig pole when wading, and for All-Thread gigs. :thumbup:


----------



## fish styx (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------

